# Review of my boss vbx after 1 season



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

We'll last October I put out 5.500.00 and invested in the 1st gen boss vbx 2 yard poly hopper salt spreader. Not long after I purchased the unit my supplier asked me to bring in the unit because boss recalled the oil that they were using because the weight was too heavy for the temperatures here in michigan so at no cost to me they handled that.the first significant storm was a 16 hour straight lingering storm. Plow ....... Salt...... repeat plow.....salt......repeat.... No issues....it felt good because you all know I was worried every time I hit the button because of the unknowns.Well I am so pleased to tell you all ,70 tons ran through it the first season without a single hiccup.Myself I like to spray bay it out fully and thoroughly whenever there's gonna be a couple of days of non use I know some say you shouldn't do that if it's too cold out well that's a gamble I'm willing to take I've sprayed it out when it was negative 20 out and ran it for the ride home and it's worked great as opposed to not maintaining it. Well guys I wanted to share with ya my review it is truly the most full featured reliable spreader I've ever owned I'm sorry for the advertisement but I give it a Thumbs Up


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I got the new boss vbox last year as well. We really liked it. The material seems to flow a bit faster than our snowex vboxes but with user education, simple fix. I really liked how you can easily adjust the spread pattern. The only issue we had was our last load of salt, it constantly bridged up. we are thinking this is a salt issue, not a spreader issue. Our boss vbox is the auger electric version.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Daddyworbucks;1844391 said:


> We'll last October I put out 5.500.00 and invested in the 1st gen boss vbx 2 yard poly hopper salt spreader. Not long after I purchased the unit my supplier asked me to bring in the unit because boss recalled the oil that they were using because the weight was too heavy for the temperatures here in michigan so at no cost to me they handled that.the first significant storm was a 16 hour straight lingering storm. Plow ....... Salt...... repeat plow.....salt......repeat.... No issues....it felt good because you all know I was worried every time I hit the button because of the unknowns.Well I am so pleased to tell you all ,70 tons ran through it the first season without a single hiccup.Myself I like to spray bay it out fully and thoroughly whenever there's gonna be a couple of days of non use I know some say you shouldn't do that if it's too cold out well that's a gamble I'm willing to take I've sprayed it out when it was negative 20 out and ran it for the ride home and it's worked great as opposed to not maintaining it. Well guys I wanted to share with ya my review it is truly the most full featured reliable spreader I've ever owned I'm sorry for the advertisement but I give it a Thumbs Up


you ran it for the ride home ?


----------



## Icemelters (Sep 24, 2011)

*lbs per acre*

Do you think the electric spreaders can be dialed in to spread about 350 lbs of rock salt per acre at 20-25 feet wide and driving no more than 15 mph?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure it can, but 350 lbs for an acre sure sounds light to me.


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

I have thrown salt 35 to 40 feet wide easily with this spreader speed is no problem it's a great reliable unit


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Harleyjeff;1854985 said:


> I'm sure it can, but 350 lbs for an acre sure sounds light to me.


Yeah really, why even bother salting


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

straightlinelan,
I just bought the VBX this year and haven't used it. It's the auger one. What is a normal flow setting I should try out first? I have the flaps by the spinner opened all the way. Is that the spread pattern?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Icemelters;1854969 said:


> Do you think the electric spreaders can be dialed in to spread about 350 lbs of rock salt per acre at 20-25 feet wide and driving no more than 15 mph?


Thats pretty accurate huh? lol, That comes out to 33,000sq ft coverage per minute at 15mph, and if you had the chain drive wide open speed... you'd have to unload 350lbs in one minute then, i don't think its going to unload that fast.

I know the boss 2 yard vbx can unload faster than our 1.5, 2 and 4 yard salt dogg auger units, but they only unload at a rate of about 150lbs a minute or 200 maybe for the 4 yard unit if the salt is flowing well. The boss might do 300 i don't know, but thats a lot of salt in a short amount of time.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We added one this year as well, curious what settings others are using? We've been using 5 for spinner and auger.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

erkoehler;1879016 said:


> We added one this year as well, curious what settings others are using? We've been using 5 for spinner and auger.


I used it for the first time yesterday. We had a small storm so I only used it on one small property. It worked way better than my salt dogg hitch one. hahaha. I didn't realize the max is 10, 10. I will have to try 5, 5 and see how it is. I was salted on 5 for the auger and it was like 3 or so for the spinner.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Own 2 of them... I really like them as well. Drag chains.. Worth the money


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

My standard setting is 7 auger 10 spinner mind ya this is open parking lots maximum spread width if there are cars nearby drop the spinner speed.So easy a caveman can do itxysport


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

I running 5 auger 10 spinner works great


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Brian Young;1867264 said:


> Yeah really, why even bother salting


Have you ever anti-iced before. We go in prestorm and put a few hundred lbs down on all of our 24hr contracts.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JD Dave;1914664 said:


> Have you ever anti-iced before. We go in prestorm and put a few hundred lbs down on all of our 24hr contracts.


It makes a big difference! I remember the first couple times we presalted, got quite a few strange looks salting a totally dry lot.

Now we do it on every storm for always open sites. Gas stations, Wal Mart, another grocery store, hospital, etc.

We average about 300 lbs/acre on presalt and don't have to use much more than that after the storm is over. Plus daytime scrapes are much nicer, the presalt really helps break the bond to the pavement.

Dave what do you bid for? 750lbs/acre?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I love my boss vbx. been using auger 10 and spinner 10 but if it's bad I use the spinner at 5 that way it salts it heavy. Love this thing so much!!


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

auger or chain ? whats everyone using for the boss?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm using auger and bought the vbx for this year. Bought it early in September 2014


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Now it just needs to snow again. This winter has sucked so bad so far.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

how does the spreader do if salt clumps up a little? Does it send override error on it or maul through it?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

MahonLawnCare;1919517 said:


> how does the spreader do if salt clumps up a little? Does it send override error on it or maul through it?


I am using salt from last year and the grade stops all the big stuff. I then grab the clumps that are on the grade and rub them hard across it trying to make them small. if they go through the grade you will be fine. I haven't had any problem with my salter clogging. I spray my salter out after every snow storm if it's not going to snow for awhile. This salter is by far the coolest. I haven't had a problem with it freezing up either.


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

does it hold 2 yards max or can you get a lil more on the truck,

whats the going price for this spreader


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

I priced one at $5900 plus tax which is ridiculous for a salter. No thanks for that price.


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

SnoDaddy;1920527 said:


> I priced one at $5900 plus tax which is ridiculous for a salter. No thanks for that price.


I priced one at $5400 in the states (which is in stock)- 25mins across the border

$8000 from my supplier in Canada (might be able to get one for sometime in February)

Personally not a bad price at $5400 - any salter I purchase is going to make me money. Miswell get one that isnt going to give me down time or 3am head aches.

Down time = loosing money n possibly loosing a contract


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

TB Grass;1920427 said:


> does it hold 2 yards max or can you get a lil more on the truck,
> 
> whats the going price for this spreader


Yes this is a 2 yard spreader, and if your truck can handle it you can stack it over the top. I love this spreader. I paid $6000 for mine and I think it's worth every penny. My brother has a snowex and I think my vbx is way better and snowex are even more than 6k


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Got 6 worry free yards out of my vbx before the module crapped out and I lost both vibrators... waiting on parts, funny thing is it works great inside the shop in the heat, let it sit outside in -15 for an hour or two and again no vibrators... pretty disappointed as I like the salter, let's hope this is not just the beginning


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Toro bought them out the end is near!


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

Triple L;1920647 said:


> Got 6 worry free yards out of my vbx before the module crapped out and I lost both vibrators... waiting on parts, funny thing is it works great inside the shop in the heat, let it sit outside in -15 for an hour or two and again no vibrators... pretty disappointed as I like the salter, let's hope this is not just the beginning


I run 3 salt dogs now, need a more consistent spread for bigger lots. Ive only ran auger salters before, not sure I want to hop on the chain train

Any suggestions? 2-3yd salter


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

TB Grass;1920671 said:


> I run 3 salt dogs now, need a more consistent spread for bigger lots. Ive only ran auger salters before, not sure I want to hop on the chain train
> 
> Any suggestions? 2-3yd salter


My 2.25 yard salt dogg has been the best spreader I've ever owned, flawless spread pattern better than boss and makes snowex look stupid, I had 2' extensions on myn making it a 4 yard spreader and still works awesome, other than a controller that only lasted 2 years 2 months I have nothing bad to say about saltdogg


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Triple L;1920675 said:


> My 2.25 yard salt dogg has been the best spreader I've ever owned, flawless spread pattern better than boss and makes snowex look stupid, I had 2' extensions on myn making it a 4 yard spreader and still works awesome, other than a controller that only lasted 2 years 2 months I have nothing bad to say about saltdogg


That's crazy you are having problems with your vbx. I haven't had one single problem and both vibrators work for me and it's outside 24/7 in the cold. I have the auger one. Do you have the chain?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Triple L;1920675 said:


> My 2.25 yard salt dogg has been the best spreader I've ever owned, flawless spread pattern better than boss and makes snowex look stupid, I had 2' extensions on myn making it a 4 yard spreader and still works awesome, other than a controller that only lasted 2 years 2 months I have nothing bad to say about saltdogg


yeah I was debating on getting the salt dog 2yrd inbed off angelos. My brothers friend has a ton but he says he is replacing vibrators all the time. He has 30 salters though. He likes the snow ex ones but he says not worth the money. My brother has the snow ex and I wasn't going to buy a new one because of the money. I looked at boss and fell in love. I like the fact the boss has two vibrators so if one goes out you have a backup. Also who really knows if you need it. The controller is awesome too. I just love everything about the new vbx


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

Triple L;1920675 said:


> My 2.25 yard salt dogg has been the best spreader I've ever owned, flawless spread pattern better than boss and makes snowex look stupid, I had 2' extensions on myn making it a 4 yard spreader and still works awesome, other than a controller that only lasted 2 years 2 months I have nothing bad to say about saltdogg


Any chance you would be able to take a picture of your side extensions

All mine spread to the driver side, which is unfortunate when your doing a bigger lot. What do you run your controls at


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

spencers;1920693 said:


> yeah I was debating on getting the salt dog 2yrd inbed off angelos. My brothers friend has a ton but he says he is replacing vibrators all the time. He has 30 salters though. He likes the snow ex ones but he says not worth the money. My brother has the snow ex and I wasn't going to buy a new one because of the money. I looked at boss and fell in love. I like the fact the boss has two vibrators so if one goes out you have a backup. Also who really knows if you need it. The controller is awesome too. I just love everything about the new vbx


Did you get the boss this season or last. Auger or chain


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

TB Grass;1920710 said:


> Did you get the boss this season or last. Auger or chain


I got it this season back in October and its auger. I wanted one when they first came out but I couldn't get one till Jan and so I decided to wait and I got one for this year.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

spencers;1920687 said:


> That's crazy you are having problems with your vbx. I haven't had one single problem and both vibrators work for me and it's outside 24/7 in the cold. I have the auger one. Do you have the chain?


Auger drive, brand new 3 months ago...

Remember, there's a huge difference between a 2 yard salt dogg and 2.25 yard, don't get the two confused


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

TB Grass;1920707 said:


> Any chance you would be able to take a picture of your side extensions
> 
> All mine spread to the driver side, which is unfortunate when your doing a bigger lot. What do you run your controls at


Spinner at 6-8 and auger around 4-7 depending on what I'm doing, again, don't get the 2 yard and 2.25 yard confused, there's a huge difference, I've found with my saltdogg I rarely use the vibrator, it empties equally from the front and back, the boss empties from the front only as do most salters not saying it's a bad thing but it requires a lot more use of the vibrator and sucks when they both don't work, doesn't matter if there's two of them when the controller that runs them doesn't work


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

Triple L;1921026 said:


> Spinner at 6-8 and auger around 4-7 depending on what I'm doing, again, don't get the 2 yard and 2.25 yard confused, there's a huge difference, I've found with my saltdogg I rarely use the vibrator, it empties equally from the front and back, the boss empties from the front only as do most salters not saying it's a bad thing but it requires a lot more use of the vibrator and sucks when they both don't work, doesn't matter if there's two of them when the controller that runs them doesn't work


Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it

Main reason im looking to move away from salt dog because my local dealer does not carry them anymore. Where do you purchase your parts, I know there's a dealer in Ajax


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Triple L;1921026 said:


> Spinner at 6-8 and auger around 4-7 depending on what I'm doing, again, don't get the 2 yard and 2.25 yard confused, there's a huge difference, I've found with my saltdogg I rarely use the vibrator, it empties equally from the front and back, the boss empties from the front only as do most salters not saying it's a bad thing but it requires a lot more use of the vibrator and sucks when they both don't work, doesn't matter if there's two of them when the controller that runs them doesn't work


Yeah mine is only 3 months old. How long have you had your vbx for before it took a crap on you? I heard when they first came out there were problems. I'm sure the more I use mine the more problems I will have. Good thing I have a warranty with mine. I also paid 6k out the door for mine. Someone on here was saying 5400 and that's probably about right.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

TB Grass;1921050 said:


> Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it
> 
> Main reason im looking to move away from salt dog because my local dealer does not carry them anymore. Where do you purchase your parts, I know there's a dealer in Ajax


Google angelos supplies for salt dogg parts and spreaders. I think the website is actually angelos-supplies.com


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

Triple L;1920675 said:


> My 2.25 yard salt dogg has been the best spreader I've ever owned, flawless spread pattern better than boss and makes snowex look stupid, I had 2' extensions on myn making it a 4 yard spreader and still works awesome, other than a controller that only lasted 2 years 2 months I have nothing bad to say about saltdogg


just bought a salt dog 2.25 salter, just wondering if you could take a picture of the position of the height of your inverted V . mine came with it at the lowest setting allowing only an inch for the salt to flow to the auger. I also saw that you made sides for your salter, if your able to snap a picture of that I'd really appreciate it. cheers!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys that run the 2.25 salter what's the main difference? I have a few 2000's and like them except when its around 0 out salt tends to freeze up in them and it's a pain in butt breaking the auger free.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

daveslawns;1924911 said:


> just bought a salt dog 2.25 salter, just wondering if you could take a picture of the position of the height of your inverted V . mine came with it at the lowest setting allowing only an inch for the salt to flow to the auger. I also saw that you made sides for your salter, if your able to snap a picture of that I'd really appreciate it. cheers!


Will do just super busy, will post back sometime this week


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

Triple L;1925093 said:


> Will do just super busy, will post back sometime this week


thanks, much appreciated

cheers


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

It needs to snow now. I can't believe that it hasn't really snowed much this year. (Snow on the valley floors that is)


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

I came to the party kind of late I see but I have two auger style, they are both amazing!! From what I hear a little birdy told me if you are looking for a bigger one like I am for my F550 you will be able to get one next year!!
Only thing that is a pain is the damn cover....If I didnt hate western so much I would probably buy a tornado with those nice flip lids


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

What do you guys prefer Auger style or Chain style ?


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Only auger! The maintenance of a pintle/drag chain is terrible you have so many extra joints that can rust and bind up.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

ShaneysLawnCare;1960903 said:


> I came to the party kind of late I see but I have two auger style, they are both amazing!! From what I hear a little birdy told me if you are looking for a bigger one like I am for my F550 you will be able to get one next year!!
> Only thing that is a pain is the damn cover....If I didnt hate western so much I would probably buy a tornado with those nice flip lids


I don't mind the cover and I think it's easy to put on. However, if you fill the salter and you are using it all why even put the cover on? I only put it on if it's snow and I don't think I'm going to use all the salt I have loaded. Once the salter is empty I like to put it on to keep the snow out of it before I load it. I love the the vbx auger style. I wish it just snowed enough this year to pay the thing off. Hopefully next year will be a good snow year.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

spencers;1961179 said:


> I don't mind the cover and I think it's easy to put on. However, if you fill the salter and you are using it all why even put the cover on? I only put it on if it's snow and I don't think I'm going to use all the salt I have loaded. Once the salter is empty I like to put it on to keep the snow out of it before I load it. I love the the vbx auger style. I wish it just snowed enough this year to pay the thing off. Hopefully next year will be a good snow year.


So I agree it's not bad in the pickup to put cover on but in my f550 its a pain to climb up in the first place :/


----------

